# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آزمون گواه

## amirhoseing79

سلام بچه ها 
تو آزمون جمعه شیمی جز آزمون گواه هستش!(سوم تجربی) اونطور که فهمیدم میگن 10 تا سوالش از کتاب آبی میاد
من الان باید شیمی پایه آبی رو بخرم یا شیمی 3 آبی ؟

----------


## Mahdi1377

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhoseing79


سلام بچه ها 
تو آزمون جمعه شیمی جز آزمون گواه هستش!(سوم تجربی) اونطور که فهمیدم میگن 10 تا سوالش از کتاب آبی میاد
من الان باید شیمی پایه آبی رو بخرم یا شیمی 3 آبی ؟


دوست عزیز آزمون گواه سوالات کنکور رو میدن لازم نیست حتما آبی رو بگیرید.سوالات کنکور رو بزنید حله..._

----------


## amirhoseing79

> _
> 
> دوست عزیز آزمون گواه سوالات کنکور رو میدن لازم نیست حتما آبی رو بگیرید.سوالات کنکور رو بزنید حله..._


اخه کانون یه طرحی گذاشته کتاب های کهنه رو با کتاب های نو عوض میکنه
ازونورم کتابی مثل مبتکران تست های سراسری پراکندست ولی کتاب آبی اومده همه رو کامل آورده به ترتیب که هروقت بخوام بتونم تست های سراسری رو بزنم

----------


## Mahdi1377

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhoseing79


اخه کانون یه طرحی گذاشته کتاب های کهنه رو با کتاب های نو عوض میکنه
ازونورم کتابی مثل مبتکران تست های سراسری پراکندست ولی کتاب آبی اومده همه رو کامل آورده به ترتیب که هروقت بخوام بتونم تست های سراسری رو بزنم


داداش تعویض کردنی باید دو برابر کتاب بخری با قیمت کتاب های خودت 
بیا اینم تست های شیمی کنکور و سنجش از سال 84سنجش
کنکور
_

----------


## Forgotten

دوستان کتابای آبی پایه و پیش قلم چی برای شیمی خیلی عالیه علاوه بر داشتن سوالات کنکور به صورت کامل سوالات کانون رو هم اورده

----------


## Miss.Dr

> دوستان کتابای آبی پایه و پیش قلم چی برای شیمی خیلی عالیه علاوه بر داشتن سوالات کنکور به صورت کامل سوالات کانون رو هم اورده


ببخشید من تعریف زیستشم شنیده بودم....یه بارم دیدم دست دوستم.
چن روزه خریدمش خودم...
همه ازش تعریف میکردن...ولی خیلی آسون نیست؟
هیچی یاد نمیده کلا میزنم همشو  :Yahoo (21): 
من یه چیزی میخواستم جایگزین الگو کنم آی کیو یکم سطحش بالا بود آبیم زیادی آسونه!
اینطور نیست؟

----------


## amirhoseing79

> ببخشید من تعریف زیستشم شنیده بودم....یه بارم دیدم دست دوستم.
> چن روزه خریدمش خودم...
> همه ازش تعریف میکردن...ولی خیلی آسون نیست؟
> هیچی یاد نمیده کلا میزنم همشو 
> من یه چیزی میخواستم جایگزین الگو کنم آی کیو یکم سطحش بالا بود آبیم زیادی آسونه!
> اینطور نیست؟


ببخشید ولی من امروز خریدمش.فکر میکنم شما سطحتون بالاست.کتابش در حد الگو نیست ولی استاندارده
اگه کسی از دبیرات ازین برنامه های بانک سوالات داره سعی کن خفتش کنی و ازش سوالات سنجش و گزینه دو بگیری بزنی

----------


## Miss.Dr

> ببخشید ولی من امروز خریدمش.فکر میکنم شما سطحتون بالاست.کتابش در حد الگو نیست ولی استاندارده
> اگه کسی از دبیرات ازین برنامه های بانک سوالات داره سعی کن خفتش کنی و ازش سوالات سنجش و گزینه دو بگیری بزنی


نه سطحم تو زیست و شیمی خیلی متوسطه :Yahoo (2): 
نمیدونم شاید چون قبلا الگو خوندم(البته نه همشو)
بنظر آسون میاد.
سومید شما؟

----------


## amirhoseing79

> نه سطحم تو زیست و شیمی خیلی متوسطه
> نمیدونم شاید چون قبلا الگو خوندم(البته نه همشو)
> بنظر آسون میاد.
> سومید شما؟


بله.کتاب سه سطحی زیست هم خوبه البته.

----------


## Miss.Dr

> بله.کتاب سه سطحی زیست هم خوبه البته.


آره اونو امتحان نکردم ولی پشتیبانمم میگف بزن :Yahoo (100): 
ب هر حال آبی رو میذارم هر وخ حوصلم سر رف یه نگا بندازم :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Forgotten

> ببخشید من تعریف زیستشم شنیده بودم....یه بارم دیدم دست دوستم.چن روزه خریدمش خودم...همه ازش تعریف میکردن...ولی خیلی آسون نیست؟هیچی یاد نمیده کلا میزنم همشو من یه چیزی میخواستم جایگزین الگو کنم آی کیو یکم سطحش بالا بود آبیم زیادی آسونه!اینطور نیست؟


والا اگه تستایی که برچسب کانون دارنو راحت میزنی خب شاید سطحت بالاس باید ای کیو بگیری

----------


## sajad564

> والا اگه تستایی که برچسب کانون دارنو راحت میزنی خب شاید سطحت بالاس باید ای کیو بگیری


دکتر شما چیکار میکنی با درسات؟؟خوب پیش میره انشالله؟ :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> والا اگه تستایی که برچسب کانون دارنو راحت میزنی خب شاید سطحت بالاس باید ای کیو بگیری


شاید خبر ندارم :Yahoo (35): اخه من کلا دو حالت دارم یا مبحثو خوندم سوالو بلدم یا نخوندم بلد نیستم.شاید بهتر باشه برا پایه آی کیو بزنم... :Yahoo (35): ممنون

----------


## matrooke

> ببخشید من تعریف زیستشم شنیده بودم....یه بارم دیدم دست دوستم.
> چن روزه خریدمش خودم...
> همه ازش تعریف میکردن...ولی خیلی آسون نیست؟
> هیچی یاد نمیده کلا میزنم همشو 
> من یه چیزی میخواستم جایگزین الگو کنم آی کیو یکم سطحش بالا بود آبیم زیادی آسونه!
> اینطور نیست؟


کتابا کانون جز سه سطحیا که اسونن.
نشر الگو تستاش مسخرن واقعا نکته هاش مقت نمیارزن.
ای کیو واقعا خوبه و طرح سوال دهیش خیلی شبیه کنکوره.اگه سوالات رو اشتباه میزنی نا امید نشو ادامه بده.تابستون که خریدمش خیلی برام سخت بودن تستاش اما الان ساده شدن!!!






> سلام بچه ها 
> تو آزمون جمعه شیمی جز آزمون گواه هستش!(سوم تجربی) اونطور که فهمیدم میگن 10 تا سوالش از کتاب آبی میاد
> من الان باید شیمی پایه آبی رو بخرم یا شیمی 3 آبی ؟


داداش توصیه میکنم اگه فقط برای زدن تستا گواه میخوای هیچکدوموم نگیر

----------


## Forgotten

> کتابا کانون جز سه سطحیا که اسونن.
> نشر الگو تستاش مسخرن واقعا نکته هاش مقت نمیارزن.
> ای کیو واقعا خوبه و طرح سوال دهیش خیلی شبیه کنکوره.اگه سوالات رو اشتباه میزنی نا امید نشو ادامه بده.تابستون که خریدمش خیلی برام سخت بودن تستاش اما الان ساده شدن!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> داداش توصیه میکنم اگه فقط برای زدن تستا گواه میخوای هیچکدوموم نگیر


درباره الگو با نظرت موافقم ولی کتابای کانونو بیخودی بد جلوه می دن حداقل تستای خود ازمونای کانون که داره به درد بخوره زیست پیشش هم انصافا کتاب خوبیه

----------


## Forgotten

> دکتر شما چیکار میکنی با درسات؟؟خوب پیش میره انشالله؟


دکتر ؟!!

مهم اینه که پیش میره حالا چه جوریش باید بعدا دید !

----------


## matrooke

> درباره الگو با نظرت موافقم ولی کتابای کانونو بیخودی بد جلوه می دن حداقل تستای خود ازمونای کانون که داره به درد بخوره زیست پیشش هم انصافا کتاب خوبیه


در مورد کتابای کانون فقط تعریف زیستشو شنیدم.ولی خب کتابای بهترش وقتی هست دیگه چرا کانون
اما حرف شما هم درسته

----------

